# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مساعدة] شريط ابدأ ,,

## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ..
ابغى منكم مساعده في شريط ابدأ هو يكون تحت وبالعرض
اني فجأة صارلي بالطول عاليسار مو عارفه ارده مكانه
والله تعبت مااعرف اشوف شي عدل الفوتو نصه مختفي ...
اللي عنده حل غير اني اسحبه , رحم الله والديه لايقصر ،،
ومشكوورين مقدماً..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعينش خيو 
تعرفيني خايبه في هالشغلات كان ساعدتش
ان شاء الله الجماعه يساعدوش

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

أولاً قم بإلغاء تأمين شريط المهام 

ثانياً ضع الماوس في وسط شريط المهام 

ثالثاٍ قم بسحب الماوس إلى الأسفل ( المكان الأصلي للشريط )

مع الضغط مستمراً على الزر الأيسر 

بمجرد وصول الماوس إلى الأسفل ستظهر الحدود الخاص بالشريط

أما في البداية وخلال السحب لن ترى أي أثر للسحب 

ونشالله تنفع

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مثل ماقالت لك اختي لسعة شقاوه ..

هاذي الطريقه الصحيحه لتحريك شريط المهام ,,

موفقين ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكووورين خواتي ..
الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ..
لاعدمتكمـ يارب..

----------

